# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Moodswing?

## Kanarie

Ik weet niet of de titel goed is, maar ik kon niet echt een woord ervoor verzinnen. Maar dat terzijde.

Ik heb hier al eens wat gepost over het vroegere roken van mijn vriendin, ik heb inmiddels een afspraak met de psycholoog en wordt waarschijnlijk behandeld met EMDR, heel fijn, maar het enige nadeel is, dat ik nu 5 weken moet overbruggen tot mijn afspraak. Ondertussen wordt komt mijn gevoel steeds vaker en onvoorspelbaarder terug. Welk gevoel? hoor ik je denken, nou dat gevoel is als volgt.
Ik ben er inmiddels al redelijk uit dat ik vroeger traumatische ervaringen beleefd heb door het overlijden van mijn opa waar wij elke dag bijwaren. Anno nu (9 jaar later, ik ben nu 19) denk ik dat ik door mijn toen net wel/net niet leeftijd niet goed verwerkt heb waardoor ik daar nu last van ondervind. Zo heb ik echt de leukste vriendin die ik me maar kan wensen, en betrap ik mijzelf er steeds op dat ik niet geniet, dat ik me heel druk maak om het feit dat zij gerookt heeft( ze heeft er nu door mij een schijthekel aan, maar dat helpt mij niet) en omdat het bij mij traumatische links legt, voel ik onderbewust dat ik alles vervloek wat bij haar in aanraking is gekomen met sigaretten, zo geniet ik zelfs niet meer van zoenen omdat daar rook e.d. in zijn geweest. Die gedachte overvalt me constant en is dan ook weer weg, maar als hij er dan is dan maakt hij van een  :Big Grin:  een  :Frown:  en dat neem ik mijzelf kwalijk en ik vind het echt lullig voor haar.
Dus ik hoop dat er hier iemand is die er wat mee kan om mijn volgende vraag te beantwoorden:
Heeft iemand een manier om die gedachten in ieder geval te onderdrukken om mijn tijd tot de afspraak bij de psycholoog uit te zitten, want ik word er steeds vaker door overvallen.

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Misschien naar een open spreekuur gaan van een maatschappelijk medewerker. Kan je in ieder geval alvast een verhaal kwijt en misschien kan deze tips aan je geven.

----------

